# Dendrobium moniliforme



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

_Dendrobium moniliforme_ is another commonly collected native epiphytic orchid in Japan. The select forms are called _chouseiran_ and nowadays they don't fetch the prices that _fuukiran_ do, but they are still widely grown and loved. They are grown for their leave color and form, flower color and form, as well as pseudobulb color and form. Here's a few in flower now.

_'Masayoshimaru'_ - white flowers with a touch of pink and a green throat.







_'Kisseko'_ - small flowered with orangish-yellow color with a brown throat.






_'Matsushima'_ - a nice broad flower, typical white with green throat. From Miyagi Prefecture in the area of Matsushima, the most northern outpost of the species today, and in fact the farthest north you can find an epiphytic orchid period.






Interestingly, this is the same plant, but a section grown in the sun. As you can see, it has taken on a yellow cast with a darker yellow throat. 






The forms shown here are mostly grown for their flowers, not the plants. I'll post more, as they come into flower. BTW, great smell on these, on the sweet side, but quite variable.


----------



## paphreek (May 6, 2010)

Nicely bloomed! I'm still in the learning process with mine.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

Very nice! Some of the variegated varieties have some rather amazing and eye-catching leaves. Yours have some very nice flowers!


----------



## Linh (May 6, 2010)

Really nice! I can't get mine to flower heavily with success. I usually get a good number of buds on most of mine. Then they do what they do best. BLAST. 
***sigh***


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

I'm not really a dendro person but those white w/ green throat ones are very nice. :drool: Please, somebody stop me.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

Tom, is the one grown in the sun from the same plant as the one grown in the shade? If not, that would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2010)

I like all those colorings from white to cream !!! Jean


----------



## Kyle (May 6, 2010)

I've got a bunch. I have not idea how to grow them. Tips would be appreciated!


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2010)

Wonderful blooms!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Very nice! Some of the variegated varieties have some rather amazing and eye-catching leaves. Yours have some very nice flowers!



The pretty leaf ones will look better in another month or two. I leave my plants out 365 days a year and by spring the leaves are pretty tired looking or are gone altogether. 



Linh said:


> Really nice! I can't get mine to flower heavily with success. I usually get a good number of buds on most of mine. Then they do what they do best. BLAST.
> ***sigh***





Kyle said:


> I've got a bunch. I have not idea how to grow them. Tips would be appreciated!



Ah, the trick is sphagnum in undersized clay pots or mounted with a sphagnum ball. High humidity always. Water once a day or let them dry out between waterings. Lots of air movement. Dry, cool winters, but maintain humidity. Fertilize as you would any epiphytic orchid while in growth. The cool, dry, and yet humid winter is the key to flowering them. Watch the roots carefully too - they rot easily if overwatered.



SlipperFan said:


> Tom, is the one grown in the sun from the same plant as the one grown in the shade? If not, that would be an interesting experiment.



Dot, those are pieces of the same plant, so the experiment has been done. Here's the whole plant of the sun grown division.


----------



## Clark (May 6, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2010)

And a purple variety, unnamed.






This is growing on a chestnut stump along with _Pleione formosanum_ and _Conandron ramondioides_, a lithophytic Gesneriad from the local mountains. The round leaf plant is green penny fern, _Lemmaphyllum microphyllum_ and the longer leafed plant is _Lepisorus thunbergiana_, both epiphytic "weeds" in lowland Kyushu.


----------



## etex (May 7, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms and plants,Tom. Cool the the bloom color deepened on the part of the plant in sun! 
Thanks for showing us your lovely pics and your tips for growing and blooming! Important info for us that have trouble blooming them!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2010)

etex said:


> Gorgeous blooms and plants,Tom. Cool the the bloom color deepened on the part of the plant in sun!
> Thanks for showing us your lovely pics and your tips for growing and blooming! Important info for us that have trouble blooming them!


Ditto!


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2010)

now, that's a very cool stump !!!! :drool: Jean


----------

